

Ask HN: What solution do you use for Rails3 & MongoDB hosting? - kingnothing

I'm in the middle of writing a new app with Ruby 1.9.2, Rails 3, and MongoDB and am looking for some good hosting options. From what I've read, Mongo likes / needs a minimum of two servers for durability, so something in the cloud sounds like it might be the best option.<p>What do you guys use?
======
malyk
Heroku with the mongohq add on. I don't have anything running with that combo
yet, but that is the target environment fir the app I'm currently working on.
Hoping to get it up in the next few days.

